# Spitfire seat plans ?



## Panman (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi all
I'm new to the site and am trying to find a set of detailed drawings of a mk16 spitfire seat as I volunteer at MAPS ( Medway aeronautical preservation society ) and have been tasked with building a replica seat . Bit of a long shot but you never know unless you ask ..... 🤔 . Cheers Craig


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2018)

Maybe contact 

 Tony Hill
He is building a 1:1 PR Spitfire cockpit here and may be able to help Spitfire I PR Conversion Simulator Cockpit 1:1


----------



## Panman (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply . I will take a look cheers


----------



## cdatte (Nov 23, 2018)

Panman said:


> Hi all
> I'm new to the site and am trying to find a set of detailed drawings of a mk16 spitfire seat as I volunteer at MAPS ( Medway aeronautical preservation society ) and have been tasked with building a replica seat . Bit of a long shot but you never know unless you ask ..... 🤔 . Cheers Craig


RAF museum UK, would most likely have it.
I have been building a 1:1 and they were helpful. 3d scanning works if you have a plane in a museum you can get acces to


----------

